# All Time Favorite PS2 Games.



## Ares

Ladies and Gentlemen,
Please list your all time favorite PS2 games, here is my list

Black
Blood Omen 2
Call of Duty Series
Dark Cloud 1&2
Devil May Cry Series
Final Fantasy X-XII (did not like X-2)
God of War 1&2
Gran Turismo 3&4
GTA Series 
Legacy of Kain Series
Madden NFL Series
Man Hunt 1&2
Medal of Honor Series
Metal Gear Solid Series
Need for Speed Underground 1&2
NHL Series
Prince of Persia Series
Red Dead Revolver 
Shinobi
SOCOM Series
Ghost Recon Series
Splinter Cell Series
Way of the Samurai 1&2


----------



## Jon Liu

Metal Gear Solid series and the Gran Turismo Series for me! Those were reasons alone for me to have owned a PS2.


----------



## krips

Wow, they're all your favorite . Mine would be FFX, GTAs, GTs.


----------



## dalto

Final Fantasy X/XII
Suikoden 3
Gran Turismo
GTA III/GTA III Vice City

It seems like we have a lot of common interests on this board.


----------



## natescriven

Gran Turismo 3 and 4, NBA Live, We Love Katamari, Guitar Hero, Madden NFL, Ridge Racer V, Virtua Tennis, Burnout, Need for speed, and Top Spin


----------



## Morkel

my fav ps2 game are....
Ico, Shadow of the Colossus, God of War, Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2, Noctourne, Shadow Hearts whole series. The list goes on and on.

Scavenger Hunt Game


----------



## brunowarne

I've a huge list of PS2 games but I love Mortal Kombat, GTA4 and Mafia 2..These games are mine all time favorite PS2 games...Awesome games..


----------



## Onthecheap

I will have to go with SOCOM and Twisted Metal Black.:devil:


----------



## MoAmazin

Final Fantasy X, XI(online) <--Mobion(fairy server), XII
Gran Turismo 3 & 4
Need for Speed Underground II
GTA III, Vice City, San Andreas
Madden 04
Shadow of Hearts 2 Covenant
Kingdom Hearts
GOW I & II


----------



## Dale Rasco

I'll say God of War and Manhunt


----------



## DaRoza

Dark cloud 
and Final Fantasy (any realy but 10 was great)


----------



## finny

Twisted Metal hands down


----------

